# 90s bodybuilders.



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Seen as i was into weights back then thought id start a thread of some of the great bodybulders back then,heres the first phil hernon from 1995,what a mass monster,huge all over especially pecs and legs,the true meaning of superb bodybuilding genetics.

Thought hed be a great pro but a spell in prison for a steroid bust i think put paid to that.






Can anyone tell me how to embed a video please?


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Kevin Levrone best condition ever.


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

i can remember tom platz his legs where huge ,


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

N666T said:


> i can remember tom platz his legs where huge ,


Best legs ever i would say.

Shawn Ray in top condition sharp as a razor.No big guts either.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Man there are loads.....

Shawn Ray

Flex Wheeler

Charles Clairemonte

Milos sarcev...

Thats just of the top of my head..


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Mike Quinn - The black sheep of body building


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> View attachment 63274
> 
> 
> Mike Quinn - The black sheep of body building


Why mate ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Why mate ?


He was the first bad Boy body builder and the arson i picked up weights way back in the 80's.

Always admired his physique


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> He was the first bad Boy body builder and the arson i picked up weights way back in the 80's.
> 
> Always admired his physique


What he set fire to stuff you mean ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> What he set fire to stuff you mean ?


Sorry mate, typo, meant to say reason!

I just found his whole attitude funny as a kid, he used to get into fights and was really hostile by all accounts.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Sorry mate, typo, meant to say reason!
> 
> I just found his whole attitude funny as a kid, he used to get into fights and was really hostile by all accounts.


Sounds an interesting guy, never heard of him TBH... will look into him.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

He was at the olympias late 80's early 90's.

Competed against Rich Gaspari, Lee haney, Dorian, Shawn Ray etc


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone remember Edgar Fletcher?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hendrix said:


> Does anyone remember Edgar Fletcher?
> 
> View attachment 63276
> View attachment 63277
> View attachment 63278


Holy sh*t !

Monster !!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> Holy sh*t !
> 
> Monster !!!


Awesome physique and genetics, he just disapeared off the radar.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

There were loads, bertil fox, dorian, mike francois, levrone were all awsome mass monsters and trained like beasts aswell.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Its the 90s Bodybuilding that got me hooked as a kid i used to watch all my dads bodybuilding videos my favorite was Paul Dillet the guy was a freak huge would be a understatement his arms are like power station chimneys.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

A great era. IMO the best.

All the mass, great symmetry and condition and NO GUTS. Top Guys nowadays are horrible compared to that era.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

First bodybuilding video i bought had rich gaspari and mike christian in it,i was a gaspari fan but have a look at christians upper bodyhave a look from 30secs posing then look at 4 minutes on the dumbell press huge.


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

I missed most of the 90s BB scene due to career, uni, etc. My inspiration were the guys from the very early 80s ...

Arnold

Lou

Zane

Mentzers (both)

Robby Robinson

Boyer Coe

Ed Corney

Lee Haney was just coming onto the scene then


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Rich Gaspari first of the super ripped era.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Also (drifting into the late 80s here a bit I think)

andreas munzer

mohammed benaziza

bob paris

berry de mey / mej

much more balanced physiques in my opinion. and as already posted no guts.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

90's was when i started hitting the weights and the guys had almost as much mass back then as they do now but all had tight mid sections, no bloating, so where did it go wrong?


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Dennis Newman won the npc usa i think,then took ill and had to retire.Shape and size.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

levrone.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Malibu said:


> levrone.












Got to be in the top five bodybuilders ever.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't forget Flex!


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Heres mike francois big back another top 90s bodybuilder who took ill!


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Johne Defendis wont the usa championshps and retired,trained by steve michalik another usa champ famous for his insanity training,50 plus sets per bodypart! they reckon he had a giant syringe on his desk at his gym as an ornament:thumbup1:

When defendis approached hm for training he took him down to the beach and nearly drowned him! told him when he wanted to win the usa as much as he wanted that last breath he would train him!!!Effing crazy!

Age 18 alread big


















Winnng the usa


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

One of the best biceps ever....


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Not a mention of Nasser...wha??


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Dorian at his peak he looks unreal in this vid, Calves are HUGE!!


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I never was a big fan of nasser but he was one big fcuker










Heres jean pierre fux another mass monster,had a very bad training accident where he snapped both knees squatting for a flex photoshoot


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Then on the other hand there was mass with class Milos Sarcev










Jamo Nezzar


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Its only right to finish off with the daddy of 90s bodybuilding i seen him win the english grand prix,just after winnng the olympia truly awesome.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Just to prove im not living in the past heres Evan Centopani,look at them arms.










Anyone for an arm workout :laugh:


----------

